# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  Agroquímicos y foliares en remate

## evaskez

*PRODUCTO* *INGREDIENTE* *MARCA* *PRECIO DE TIENDA* *PRECIO DE OFERTA*  ZOBERAMINOL ¼ Aminoácidos FOLIPLANT-ESPAÑA 35,00 *23,00*  PH NEUTREX Corrector de PH AGRARES-ESPAÑA 28,00 *15,00*  SUPERWET Adherente Fausto & Piaggio 16,00 *10,00*  MEDER Adherente AGRARES-ESPAÑA 35,00 *25,00*  TEBUFOR 1/4 Tebuconazole MONTANA 60,00 *40,00*  TEBUFOR 1Lt Tebuconazole MONTANA 200,00 *140,00*  GEOCARP Mancozeb Fausto & Piaggio 30,00 *20,00*  APU Trihormonal + Aminoácidos Fausto & Piaggio 36,00 *25,00*  ZUKER 1/4 Imidacloprid MONTANA 65,00 *40,00*  POTASIO AL 50%  Potasio + Amonoácidos FOLIPLANT-ESPAÑA 38,00 *25,00*   Temas similares: Artículo: Comercialización de agroquímicos en Perú se mantendrá estable este año y facturará US$ 150 millones Estudio del mercado de agroquímicos Devida: Unos 700 mil litros de agroquímicos se usan en cultivos de coca destinados a narcotráfico

----------


## yagov17

No tendras Hormona para enraizar estacas leñosas y herbaceas, ya sea de oregano, tomollo, ente otras, asi como estacas de Higo, Manzano, etc. cotizacion gracias

----------


## Pedro56

Mi estimado: 
Si aun estas necesitando hormonas para estacas y esquejes, mi empresa tiene 
estos productos en estas 3 presentaciones: 
*NEWROOTS 01 LIQUIDO
*NEWROOTS 05 LIQUIDO
*NEWROOTS 05 DRY POLVO SECO 
Cualquier consulta puedes hacérmela llegar a través de:  ventas@ecoserch.com 
Telefono 
987821309

----------


## Gerencia Ecofertilizing

visita Ecofertilizing | Productos fertilizantes para la agricultura recomendado por expertos para expertos, tenemos RIZOSFERA.

----------

